# "Stay away from Bowtech" - local dealer



## haldermand (Jul 6, 2012)

Welcome to AT!

I would say he is just stating his opinion. Personally, I'm not a fan of Bowtech either. Although they make some of the best looking bows in my opinion, our shop had way too many horrible experiences with their customer service. We used to carry them. They came out with a bow (I forget the model, Guardian I think?) that had limb problems like no other. Constantly blowing up. Never any problems before that. Long story short, Bowtech refused to stand behind their product and fix their stupid mistake. We dropped them and don't regret it to this day.

As far as the Diamond Infinity Edge, I can't say it's a bad bow. A TON of people on here have bought them for wives and/or children and say they're a great bow. 

Good luck!


----------



## Hidden Danger (Mar 13, 2008)

haldermand said:


> Welcome to AT!
> 
> I would say he is just stating his opinion. Personally, I'm not a fan of Bowtech either. Although they make some of the best looking bows in my opinion, our shop had way too many horrible experiences with their customer service. We used to carry them. They came out with a bow (I forget the model, Guardian I think?) that had limb problems like no other. Constantly blowing up. Never any problems before that. Long story short, Bowtech refused to stand behind their product and fix their stupid mistake. We dropped them and don't regret it to this day.
> 
> ...


Yeah , I'm not a big fan either but they do make a decent bow, The bow with all the limb issues was the 08 bowtech General. I personally watched a brand new one blow up right out the box as the dealer was drawing it. That turned me off on that brand forever , but they have come along way since then. Some of the guys here love their bowtechs. I think your dealer was being paranoid.

Welcome to AT


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

The dealer will say whatever it takes to get you to buy from him! its the same in every hobby. Im not a big fan of bowtech either but a lot of guys seem to like them.


----------



## dmcgbt10 (Feb 23, 2013)

I'd stay away too. Not everyone can handle the awesomeness


----------



## InjunJR (Jul 25, 2011)

Welcome to AT!


----------



## Giger (Feb 24, 2009)

Why he/she said that, who knows. I see no reason to stay away from Bowtech. People like to say that they have poor customer service and I still don't know why. I've shot bowtechs for the past 6 years and have never had a problem with them. The bow the others were talking about having the limb issues, the General, I'm still currently using as my back up bow. Bowtech replaced the original no questions asked, I had a bearing problem in the top cam after many many shots and again Bowtech replaced both cams no questions. I'm currently shooting the Experience and called them about some tuning questions and one of their cs agents sat on the phone with me for a half hour talking abut different ways of tuning the overdrive cams, I was blown away. They rock in my book.


----------



## octain2 (Mar 13, 2010)

never had any issues with bowtech or there customer service....just sayin


----------



## UCChris (Feb 6, 2014)

My buddy just picked up a Bowtech Assassin. Pretty smooth, fastish. Fun bow to shoot. However, IMHO, they don't hold a candle to Elite bows. 

As far as a super adjustable bow goes, I would choose the Hoyt Ignite over the Inifinite Edge. However, my friend's Bowtech Diamond Razor Edge is a decent bow.


----------



## 573mms (Jan 23, 2014)

The bowtech allegince 05,06,07 was one of the best bows bowtech ever made. It was one of my favorite bows of all times, and limbs just exploded off those things right and left. I now over the summer in 06, I blew 3 sets of limbs off that bow shooting 3d. But those things would flat out shoot anything else at that time. Bowtech always stood behind them no questions aked.


----------



## thare1774 (Dec 13, 2010)

UCChris said:


> My buddy just picked up a Bowtech Assassin. Pretty smooth, fastish. Fun bow to shoot. However, IMHO, they don't hold a candle to Elite bows.
> 
> As far as a super adjustable bow goes, I would choose the Hoyt Ignite over the Inifinite Edge. However, my friend's Bowtech Diamond Razor Edge is a decent bow.


Hard to compare an Assassin to the Elite line, its a mid range price point bow. Also, Infinite Edge is assembled AND manufactured in Oregon. Ignit is a chinese made bow, both priced pretty low. Infinite Edge is the best bow in its category for price vs quality while still being American made. As for the limb problems, that was 7 YEARS AGO!!! How long does a company have to bear that cross? Theyve made a ton of improvements, CS is great, bows are top notch, and they stand behind their product. Since savage took over in '07 Bowtech has really become one of the best manufacturers


----------



## Elitehunter09 (Mar 5, 2014)

We have had 8 Bowtech Destroyer 350's come in the shop with a shattered bottom limb. The limbs just folded in full draw. But on every one of those, the shooter had been shooting it on max # and the owner has never had a single issue with his on 62#... Maybe that has something to do with it? Idk. I personally have never been turned on by Bowtech either.


----------



## UCChris (Feb 6, 2014)

Hey man, I'm sorry if I offended you. I understand that the Elite vs Assassin isn't totally fair, but it's all I have to compare. I will say that the Assassin shoots better than my friend's Razor Edge. I didn't badmouth Bowtech. I didn't bring up their limb problems. I understand it was forever ago and the new bows are pretty darn good. 

Again, sorry man, but I was just trying to bring my experience and opinion to the table.


----------



## thare1774 (Dec 13, 2010)

UCChris said:


> Hey man, I'm sorry if I offended you. I understand that the Elite vs Assassin isn't totally fair, but it's all I have to compare. I will say that the Assassin shoots better than my friend's Razor Edge. I didn't badmouth Bowtech. I didn't bring up their limb problems. I understand it was forever ago and the new bows are pretty darn good.
> 
> Again, sorry man, but I was just trying to bring my experience and opinion to the table.


No need to apologize, my comment about limb problems was directed to those who keep bringin it up not you. I just appreciate that Bowtech keeps the price of their entry level Infinite Edge low while keeping its manufacturing in the USA. That bow has made a lot of kids and women at my shop very happy, its a quality and affordable product.


----------



## UCChris (Feb 6, 2014)

Sweet. If the IE is a step above the Razor Edge, then I'm sure it's a great bow for the price!


----------



## sneak1413 (Aug 15, 2007)

We have seen very few problems with any of the bowtechs since the general, even then they always stood behind their product and the customer service has been up to par. The diamond infinite edge is an awesome bow. Every time we have had am issue with a bowtech they have stepped up to the plate and taken care of it.


----------



## Giger (Feb 24, 2009)

UCChris said:


> they don't hold a candle to Elite bows.


Oh, ok.


----------



## L.I.Archer (Sep 6, 2010)

Here's what I think of the Diamond Infinite Edge:
http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2110680&highlight=diamond+infinite+edge+review


----------



## UCChris (Feb 6, 2014)

I should start prefacing all my posts to say that it is my own opinion formed from my own experience.


----------



## petertom (Feb 12, 2007)

Ive had 

2 Bowtech Guardians
2 Bowtech Generals
3 Bowtech Destroyers
1 Bowtech Sentinel 
2 Bowtech Insanity cpxl..........and never had one single issue with any of them


----------



## ScepticalScotty (Jun 25, 2010)

Read that fantastic article on The Hunters Friend website - it will open your eyes....theres a lot of politics and cut-throat business going on, at the same time as they all work together (sometimes..). Shops have an interest in dissing the bows they don't carry....but the best ones don't...


----------



## OneScrewLoose (Feb 18, 2009)

Hard for him to make money if you want a bow he doesn't have.


----------



## rockdeer (May 17, 2008)

I have gad just about every bow that Bowtech has put out since 2004, and I can honestly tell you that I have never had any issues with them personally. Never had any issues with their customer service either. Those that do are mainly the people that try to handle warranty issues themselves instead of going through their dealer like they are supposed to.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

UCChris said:


> My buddy just picked up a Bowtech Assassin. Pretty smooth, fastish. Fun bow to shoot. However, IMHO, they don't hold a candle to Elite bows.
> 
> As far as a super adjustable bow goes, I would choose the Hoyt Ignite over the Inifinite Edge. However, my friend's Bowtech Diamond Razor Edge is a decent bow.


Interesting. I'm well past the stage of brand wars. However, Just telling it like it is here. 

I've owned:

2008 Allegiance.

(2) 101st Airborne bows

(1) Destroyer 350

(1) Destroyer 340

One Assassin. 

And now own a 2013 Experience. 

All were/are fantastic bows. None needed shimming or swapping places with the limbs to get them to shoot like they should. 

On the other hand I've owned:

(4) Z28's. One with limb problems and one early model that the rest/berger holes were drilled too low. 

One GT 500 that I had to swap places with the limbs to get the dang limb twist out so it would shoot well. 

One 2012 Answer. It required shimming .060" to get the center shot over. I rectified that then the finish started flaking off the shelf. 

Out of those 6 Elites, I either had to send in 3, or repair them myself in order for them to shoot correctly. 

After owning all the above, I wouldn't say that Elite cannot hold a candle to BowTech. 

Just my experiences with both. 

Also, none of the not so local dealer here has had a problem out of BowTech's warranty or customer service. 

Good Shooting. 

Skeet.


----------



## Pine Hawker (Mar 17, 2005)

I've heard more bad than good about bowtech and there customer service.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

OP --

It's hard to say why the dealer said that, but I will say from direct experience, the BowTech dealer network is a train wreck, and they have horrible CS. Here is my first post on AT ironically about BowTech: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2140839

They have too many dealers, with too few bows. If you are a righty close to a large shop, you are fine...a lefty in the middle of a bunch of half-ass shops, good luck...they have an identity problem...they make lots of entry level and big box bows, but also try and have the dealer network for high end bows and shooters...in the end, the higher revenue product wins out.

They make some good bows, and I'm not Mathews loyal per se...just stating the facts based on my extensive experience. They need an overhaul...

Just my opinion...


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

Pine Hawker said:


> I've heard more bad than good about bowtech and there customer service.


Me too but only on ArcheryTalk.

I refuse to stick up for any manufacturer if I see some crappy things going on, and I will ditch them in a heart beat if they venture down that road. But other than the flaking limb finish that went on for a couple of years, I haven't seen nor heard of any shoddy things except for on here. 

None of the not so local dealers has had the first problem with them.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Skeeter 58 said:


> Me too but only on ArcheryTalk.


Skeet, LOL. Isn't that true of almost any brand?


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> Skeet, LOL. Isn't that true of almost any brand?


Yeah, goes with the territory for sure. 

I go off of my past experiences.


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

Owned a ton of bowtechs. Loved them all. Everyone has their say on what's best, but it's hard to beat the tuning ability of the OD cam system. Guys who never have tried it, are truly missing out.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Skeeter 58 said:


> Yeah, goes with the territory for sure.
> 
> I go off of my past experiences.


Agreed. Since my first post, I've tried to avoid any and all of those bashing threads, and stick to the things I know about directly...


----------



## zmanastronomy (Jan 29, 2013)

My wife has been shooting the Diamond Edge for 5 yrs. No problems at all.
It's a fine bow.


----------



## LCA (Apr 20, 2009)

Skeeter 58 said:


> Me too but only on ArcheryTalk.
> 
> I refuse to stick up for any manufacturer if I see some crappy things going on, and I will ditch them in a heart beat if they venture down that road. But other than the flaking limb finish that went on for a couple of years, I haven't seen nor heard of any shoddy things except for on here.
> 
> None of the not so local dealers has had the first problem with them.


The two biggest dealers in my area have both told me more than once Bowtechs CS is terrible.. i have owned 2 and never had a problem luckily.


----------



## g-dawg (Jan 3, 2009)

I'm turned off by dealers who bad mouth other products or dealers. A good dealer will show you what they have to offer, and help you with any questions you might have.


----------



## va limbhanger (Dec 12, 2008)

g-dawg said:


> I'm turned off by dealers who bad mouth other products or dealers. A good dealer will show you what they have to offer, and help you with any questions you might have.


Nailed it!!


----------



## bigStickslinger (Oct 22, 2013)

My first bow was a diamond outlaw.. Part of me wishes I still had that thing. Super forgiving, after a couple months I was putting arrows in the bullseye at 50 yrds no problem. Not bad for a guy that had never shot a bow. I did have to take it back in once to have them fix a bur on the cable track on the lower cam, I noticed the serving was getting cut. Had seen other people who had the exact same issue with that model. But cabelas fixed it no problem.


----------



## bowtech2006 (Apr 1, 2006)

heres my list.

2, tibbys
5, alley
4, guardians
1, 82nd
1, 101st
2, admiral
1, captain
4, d340
1, d350
3, cpxls
2, General

With that said, I had the general limbs replaced no problem with getting bowtech to replace them, and only other problem was limbs flaking really bad which bowtech usually would give me two sets of replacements limbs but after that they wouldn't give me anymore. I never had a limbs break at all, and I even dry fired two of those bows, just bent cams and need new strings. (tibby, guardian)
I will say Bowtech CS has sucked, but has gotten better in the last couple years for sure.

I am a bowtech fan, but have owned hoyt, strothers, KandK, elite, OB, HC, Athens.

In my thoughts OP the dealer is just trying to sell you one of his bows and in turn thats bad CS from him.


----------



## DeepFried (May 15, 2009)

Best cam system currently available.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

g-dawg said:


> I'm turned off by dealers who bad mouth other products or dealers. A good dealer will show you what they have to offer, and help you with any questions you might have.


Conversely, a smart well-informed sales person knows the competition and the pros and cons...and will describe them in an unbiased way...and when an industry person PMs me and tells me in great detail WHY they have the opinion they have of a particular manufacturer, even when they sell them, you have to grant some weight to that.

Some people clearly bash just because, without someone to bash or hate, they are rudderless. However, there are a lot of industry folks that have a lot more experience than I do...and it's not that hard to figure out which is which...and then you just have to decide for yourself what you want to do.

I will say this, I hunt, shoot competitively, fly fish, backpack, ski, and play or played all kinds of sports including golf, softball, baseball, football, water skiing, wake boarding, and rowing...I built both street cars and off road vehicles...with that as context...

I've never seen so many blind fanbois, in any sport, as archery. I don't know why, but it's worse than motocross, bmx or skate rats with respect to the rock throwing...maybe it is just AT, but I have never seen anything like it in any other sport...


----------



## DanDeerGuy (Mar 30, 2014)

Bow tech was very good to me.. I purchased a bow that was used.. and the cam was damaged. They fixed it no questions asked. More than I expected as far as customer service.


----------



## Iowa shooter (Feb 23, 2013)

They get pissy about box stores.


----------



## brohymn2 (Apr 12, 2010)

ScepticalScotty said:


> Read that fantastic article on The Hunters Friend website - it will open your eyes....theres a lot of politics and cut-throat business going on, at the same time as they all work together (sometimes..). Shops have an interest in dissing the bows they don't carry....but the best ones don't...


got a link to the article, couldn't find it


----------



## wrobo61 (Dec 18, 2013)

I have a Bowtech Insanity and Experience and never had a problem with either bow. Your local shop is blowing smoke wanting you to buy a bow that he has at his shop.


----------



## jkeyj55 (Feb 24, 2014)

I agree with wrobo61, my son has an old 82nd airborne. He shoots the dogsnot out of this thing and has never had any issues. Most dealers will say anything to get you to buy what they sell. You should be wary of this kind of dealer. Most of the people on AT will tell you to buy what is comfortable and works for you. It's sound advice.


----------



## UCChris (Feb 6, 2014)

Skeeter 58 said:


> Interesting. I'm well past the stage of brand wars. However, Just telling it like it is here.
> 
> I've owned:
> 
> ...


Thanks for pointing that out. In my opinion, formed by the Elite and Bowtech bows that I have shot, Bowtech isn't as good. But everyone is entitled to their own opinion.


----------



## Polls822 (Nov 4, 2013)

Up until this year I was shooting my 2004 Bowtech. Not being a "brand loyal" sort of guy I shot quite a few different bows in the price range I was looking, and it just happened that I again choose Bowtech. Went with the Carbon Knight.

As far as the customer service goes my local shop raved at how good the customer service has gotten over the last few years. Even from a personal experience they helped me. I almost bought a new Bowtech bow off of someone here in the classifieds that said it came with a warrant. I had also read that Bowtech doesn't authorize dealers to sell bows online and have the warranty honored. I decided to call Bowtech's warranty department myself to ask the question. I was on the phone with a live person very quickly who had no problem answering my question. He let me know there's only 1 dealer (Hunters Friend) who is authorized to sell Bowtechs online where the warranty would be valid. After that he even talked to me about the Carbon Knight I was thinking about purchasing at the time.


----------



## rembrandt (Jan 17, 2004)

Only Bowtech I've ever owned was an Old Glory and it was a fine bow, NO problems.......it was probably the flattest shooting bow I've owned at 60lbs.....My HHA pin was set at 20yds and stayed for 30yds also. It was a tad tough on the draw, which is why I changed to Elite a few years back.....Now, I'm a big fan of Athens which is an amazing bow for me......right behind the Afflixtion is a New Breed Samuri Cyborg that shoots darts to the target and I'm satisfied with both.....


----------



## COBowhnter (Nov 1, 2013)

The infinite edge is a great bow, and Bowtech is a completely different company than it used to be, And... makes some of the best bows on the planet. period....


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

the Edge is a good bow for price, good looking easy to mess with and just shoots. 
As far as Bowtech bows they had some real issues with I believe the general years ago and I can remember when the Destroyer first came out it seemed every day for a while there was a new thread about them derailing, they made deeper cams and the issue went away . then there was the limbs on them breaking , metal piece in the tip seemed to be the issue but again that seems to have been cured as i don't see threads about it any more. there have been other issues but they seem to eventually take care of things. Customer service, well some like myself like to be able to call a company and ask a question and you can't call Bowtech for info. I've owned 4 or 5 Bowrech's and thought they were good bows and always thought they were pretty innovative. Some are just brand loyal and look for any thing in another companies bows to jump on doesn't matter if we see it here or at a local shoot there are fanboys/girls lol 




UCChris said:


> I should start prefacing all my posts to say that it is my own opinion formed from my own experience.


LOL everything we say here is just our opinions but i get why you said that lol.... Randy


----------



## mhill (Jul 11, 2011)

staplejj33 said:


> I went to a local archery supplies shop to check out some Mathews and Hoyt bows I wanted to compare by feel. I mentioned to the shop owner that I was shopping for me, but I was already sure about getting my girlfriend a Bowtech Diamond Infinite Edge from Cabela's - she's fired a bow exactly twice ever, so I wanted to get her something that could adapt to her skill level until she was hunt ready. The shop owner replied "Stay away from Bowtech. I don't even cary them." Is there any arguments or logic behind this, or was he just venting his opinion? I noticed almost everything at Cabela's was Bowtech - Do local shops get pissy about the chain stores like Cabela's/Bass Pro?
> 
> Also first post, so hey y'all.


He was stating his opinion. Cabellas does not sell bowtech they sell diamond which is bowtechs main line bows just like pse main line they are sold in box stores also. 

Guys that are opinionated dealers only push customers away. There is not anything wrong with diamond or bowtech they are One of the best bows on the market. They have the best adjustable entry level bow in the infinite edge hands down.


----------



## 30xallday (May 9, 2013)

if I may chime in I would concur that this guy was just trying to sell you a bow he carries. since I started shooting ive had the justice, allegiance, 101st airborne and now a CPLX. never had any problems with any of them. this year I decided to get a bow and I told myself I wasn't going to be a fanboy so with an open mind I shot a hoyt, an elite e35, a couple pse, Mathews, prime, and the bowtech CPXL and experience. I still ended up going with the bowtech. And I am a lefty with only mediocre pro shops around me. still no problem getting the bow.. now setting it up was a different story


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

long story short.. smoke, your ass.. bad dealer.

Infinity edge good bow.


----------



## rnmech40 (Sep 6, 2012)

Jealousy breeds hate and you will find lots hate bowtech


----------



## P&y only (Feb 26, 2009)

I have owned. Bowtech Destroyers( at least 4) ,specialist, experience, assassin, guardian, general, Invasion and never had a problem with any of them. I'm pretty certain all bow companies have experienced issues at some point. Bowtech is one of the Big players and will be around for years to come. You buy what YOU want. Not what the dealer wants you to buy.


----------



## vf52rcl (Apr 28, 2010)

I used Bowtech for years, owned a Guardian, Invasion, Caption, Specialist, and a Destroyer. With the Destroyer, and Invasion had limb flacking and had trouble with CS replacing the limbs. Bowtech will not take your calls and will not return e-mails. My proshop did there part, just got tired of the BS, with CS that is not good. I myself left and will not ever own one again. Good luck to you if you get anything made by Bowtech, hope you dont have trouble, where you will need to get it fixed. I waited 6 months to get limbs for my Invasion and still waiting.


----------



## rnmech40 (Sep 6, 2012)

Most peoples problem is there calling bowtech wanting parts instead of taking back to there dealer and getting it fixed. Then if you have trouble it's prolly your dealer. My dealer tells me he has 0 trouble with bowtech. If your ford breaks down do you call Detroit and tell them to send u new parts?


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

So strange how many different stories that show up. I had a splinter on a tribute, had limbs and all replaced in a week.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

rnmech40 said:


> Most peoples problem is there calling bowtech wanting parts instead of taking back to there dealer and getting it fixed. Then if you have trouble it's prolly your dealer. My dealer tells me he has 0 trouble with bowtech. If your ford breaks down do you call Detroit and tell them to send u new parts?


Why do you bowtech guys use that lame arse excuse this isn't a car!!! If I want to ask Hoyt etc etc I can call and get someone to talk to and ask questions and get answers! there is no excuse for a bow company to avoid its customers !!! Why should i have to ask the question of my dealer then have them call Bowtech and then maybe get an answer and if it is not a complete answer or leads to another question it is taking forever to get the info needed ! no reason for that. 
One of the reasons i have always liked Hoyt I can call and ask anything and get an answer, if i want to try new limbs they will tell me the deflection number if i want to try new cams they will help with that as well etc etc other companies do the same they are there to help the people who keep them in business IE their customers. Randy


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

I have had only 1 Bowtech & it needed 2 new cams bcuz of a bonehead move on my part. I brought it to my dealer & asked how much it was guna cost me & he said he'll take care of it as the bow was only 2 months old, he got me 2 new cams & installed them. Customer service has more to do with your dealer than the company that made the bow, they go by what your dealer tells them. If your dealer cant help you find one that will. My dealer has helped me with a bow I bought from another shop without question & he gained a new customer. The Infinite Edge is a decent bow dont let anyone tell you otherwise, I would be more worried about where I bought a bow than what brand I bought bcuz a good dealer = good customer service period!


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

ravensgait said:


> Why do you bowtech guys use that lame arse excuse this isn't a car!!! If I want to ask Hoyt etc etc I can call and get someone to talk to and ask questions and get answers! there is no excuse for a bow company to avoid its customers !!! Why should i have to ask the question of my dealer then have them call Bowtech and then maybe get an answer and if it is not a complete answer or leads to another question it is taking forever to get the info needed ! no reason for that.
> One of the reasons i have always liked Hoyt I can call and ask anything and get an answer, if i want to try new limbs they will tell me the deflection number if i want to try new cams they will help with that as well etc etc other companies do the same they are there to help the people who keep them in business IE their customers. Randy


I had a Hoyt trykon that I had problems with. I called Hoyt as my dealer didn't do anything to help. Guy I talked to sounded like he was eating, and his answer was finally, " sometimes they do that". All places have bad days. That being said, crap CS leaves a sower taste in your mouth. I haven't been back to that dealer, or Hoyt. Can't blame anyone for doing the same.


----------



## rnmech40 (Sep 6, 2012)

ravensgait said:


> Why do you bowtech guys use that lame arse excuse this isn't a car!!! If I want to ask Hoyt etc etc I can call and get someone to talk to and ask questions and get answers! there is no excuse for a bow company to avoid its customers !!! Why should i have to ask the question of my dealer then have them call Bowtech and then maybe get an answer and if it is not a complete answer or leads to another question it is taking forever to get the info needed ! no reason for that.
> One of the reasons i have always liked Hoyt I can call and ask anything and get an answer, if i want to try new limbs they will tell me the deflection number if i want to try new cams they will help with that as well etc etc other companies do the same they are there to help the people who keep them in business IE their customers. Randy


Every single time I have called bowtech with a question always answered it no problems and no waiting on hold. The issue I'm talking about isn't getting question answered. I'm talking about warranty repairs.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

What I don't understand is every single time it is a dealer issue...do you think that someone else picks the BowTech dealers other than BowTech? So once BowTech ships a bow to the dealer, they are clean? That's just plain silly...


----------



## rnmech40 (Sep 6, 2012)

If you have a good dealer you should not ever have any reason to call bowtech. Right? if not enlighten me


----------



## CRT (Sep 23, 2008)

Dealer I bought my invasion from still sells bowtechs but don't carry any in his shop. Said its because of bad customer service. Only problem I ever had with my invasion was limb flaking, other than that it was a great bow.


----------



## bluestreaker (Apr 14, 2013)

rnmech40 said:


> If you have a good dealer you should not ever have any reason to call bowtech. Right? if not enlighten me


& BINGO was his name... O!!!


----------



## crazy4hunting (Feb 4, 2006)

On the plus side of things, I had some trouble with a Strother bow. To my surprise, the area rep called me to make sure it was all taken care of. He stressed if I needed anything, to call him. That was five years ago or so, but I won't forget it.


----------



## fbitang (Feb 25, 2013)

EVERY bow brand has had their bad eggs. PSE had the G line and we all know what came of that! I shoot for them and stand by their product 100% as they do. Judge a company by its service and the compatibility of its product with YOU! You may end up hating Bowtech, you just may end up shooting the best you ever have because of their products. With all the knowledge we have at our fingertips, two problems haunt us all. Complacency and ignorance. Ignoring something by accident and ignoring something on purpose. Both equally unacceptable. Pick your pick, shoot straight, and hit the middle! God bless.


----------



## rnmech40 (Sep 6, 2012)

You are correct but for some reason everyone on here loves to bash bowtech. Must be jealousy


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

rnmech40 said:


> If you have a good dealer you should not ever have any reason to call bowtech. Right? if not enlighten me


Yes, that's half right...but a dealer is only as good as the manufacturer and how they manage the dealers. BowTech has far too many dealers, with too little oversight, and a hand full of good ones. That isn't a bash, that is just factual...a dealer needs critical mass to carry enough bows and have enough revenue to have all the right staff...and BowTech has a bunch of half-ass dealers that make it hard to buy one if you are new, as I was. Again, not a bash, it is just a fact. Mathews on the other hand, took great care of me through the dealer, and the GM who sold it to me has checked in with me, as has the regional guy...

I think BowTech makes some great bows, and for a while really innovated...right now, they need an overhaul starting with the head of sales...


----------



## rnmech40 (Sep 6, 2012)

There again I said good dealer. U are right there are some crappy ones but that's almost any brand. Worst dealer I ever walked into was an elite dealer. The bowtech dealer I'll be using from now on is the best bow shop I ever walked in to and they don't just sell bowtech


----------



## Miked989 (Jul 11, 2013)

rnmech40 said:


> You are correct but for some reason everyone on here loves to bash bowtech. Must be jealousy


negative grasshopper! No dealers close to me


----------



## rnmech40 (Sep 6, 2012)

I understand what your saying they do need to stop giving dealers to any dummy that's wants to sell bows it's really hurting them.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

rnmech40 said:


> I understand what your saying they do need to stop giving dealers to any dummy that's wants to sell bows it's really hurting them.


It's what kept me from buying them, even though I eventually found a decent one...but at that point was shooting Hoyt and Mathews...I think they'll get it straightened out...hope so...


----------



## rnmech40 (Sep 6, 2012)

We'll you can buy Hoyt's are in big box stores now you know they always have quality techs who know what there doin.


----------



## jrdrees (Jun 12, 2010)

Yes. as many people that can stand it should stay away... Let me keep getting as many as I can!


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

rnmech40 said:


> If you have a good dealer you should not ever have any reason to call bowtech. Right? if not enlighten me





rnmech40 said:


> You are correct but for some reason everyone on here loves to bash bowtech. Must be jealousy





rnmech40 said:


> Every single time I have called bowtech with a question always answered it no problems and no waiting on hold. The issue I'm talking about isn't getting question answered. I'm talking about warranty repairs.


LOL sorry but do the words fanboy mean anything to you!! I have to ask where on their website is there a number so someone can call them ? I can remember a simple question - what was the mass weight of a new bow they just came out with? None of their staff here knew and couldn't seem to find out, none of the 3 shops i called knew lol a simple question yet none of their people could answer.What if i just wanted to know limb deflection for a set up ? have to call a dealer wait for them to get around to calling Bowtech then wait to hear from the dealer. They shouldn't hide behind their dealers! Most other companies i could call the number that is easy to find, talk to someone with the actual info i needed and bang happy customer . Customer service is more then fixing your product when it breaks! they make good bows and i have owned a number of them and likely will in the future but I don't like their customer service as they hide from their customers ! Randy


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

ravensgait said:


> LOL sorry but do the words fanboy mean anything to you!! I have to ask where on their website is there a number so someone can call them ? I can remember a simple question - what was the mass weight of a new bow they just came out with? None of their staff here knew and couldn't seem to find out, none of the 3 shops i called knew lol a simple question yet none of their people could answer.What if i just wanted to know limb deflection for a set up ? have to call a dealer wait for them to get around to calling Bowtech then wait to hear from the dealer. They shouldn't hide behind their dealers! Most other companies i could call the number that is easy to find, talk to someone with the actual info i needed and bang happy customer . Customer service is more then fixing your product when it breaks! they make good bows and i have owned a number of them and likely will in the future but I don't like their customer service as they hide from their customers ! Randy


I actually got very pissed at BowTech at one time. So much so that I sold my 2 favorite BowTech's. Reason why I got so pissed? Because in 2009 I called them to ask a question about one of my bows I was working on. I was told that if I pressed my own bow it would void my warranty. Both my BowTech's went up for sale that day. 

BowTech has since then changed their stance on that and actually releases video's of how to properly press their bows. Since then, I have purchased several more BowTech bows. 

But one thing is for sure. I have never had a problem speaking to anyone at BowTech since 2009. 

I firmly believe that any manufacturer should take calls from customers. Yes we still have to go through a dealer, but what if the local dealer is shoddy? Then what? It more/less forces us to deal with a turd, and no one likes to deal with a turd of a dealer. 

I still have one BowTech in the house, along with 3 other bows. But one of the not so local dealers that I was doing business with has sold out. That only leaves 2 other not so local dealers, both are over an hours drive away. One I hate doing business with so I avoid them like they have the plauge. The other doesn't even have a range. It's in a small gun shop and is even farther away. 


Fortunately for me, BowTech bows has proven to be the most reliable bows I've ever owned [other than perhaps one Hoyt I had that I hated the Fuel cams so I sold it]


Skeet.


----------



## rnmech40 (Sep 6, 2012)

ravensgait said:


> LOL sorry but do the words fanboy mean anything to you!! I have to ask where on their website is there a number so someone can call them ? I can remember a simple question - what was the mass weight of a new bow they just came out with? None of their staff here knew and couldn't seem to find out, none of the 3 shops i called knew lol a simple question yet none of their people could answer.What if i just wanted to know limb deflection for a set up ? have to call a dealer wait for them to get around to calling Bowtech then wait to hear from the dealer. They shouldn't hide behind their dealers! Most other companies i could call the number that is easy to find, talk to someone with the actual info i needed and bang happy customer . Customer service is more then fixing your product when it breaks! they make good bows and i have owned a number of them and likely will in the future but I don't like their customer service as they hide from their customers ! Randy


I don't consider myself a fanboy. I don't bash other bows like most guys. I am just simply stating facts. I have owned every brand bowtech is my favorite. Why would you need to call bowtech to ask them mass weight. If your on this sight then you must have internet. They have a website. Yeah you should be able to call and them answer. But guarantee if I call my dealer and ask them a spec they can answer it. May not know off the top of there head but they'll get it. Don't care what you shoot just get a kick out of everyone bashing bowtech.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

ummm ..... Because they didn't have it listed on any of their new bows ! Dealers didn't know staff here didn't know and didn't seem to know how to find out . Like I said Customer service is more then fixing your product when it breaks! I can call PSE and ask a question, same for Elite or Hoyt, Obsession has a number to call as does well pretty much everybody but Mathews which has an email form and of course Bowtech which has no easy way to contact them, no number listed etc etc. They hide from their customers !


----------



## rnmech40 (Sep 6, 2012)

There customer service number is listed on there website


----------



## DeanH (Feb 2, 2013)

now your just trolling without putting facts up. or putting wrong info.. either way. trolling is what your doing now, and doing the opposite of a fanboy- being a hater on a brand is equally useless. 



ravensgait said:


> ummm ..... Because they didn't have it listed on any of their new bows ! Dealers didn't know staff here didn't know and didn't seem to know how to find out . Like I said Customer service is more then fixing your product when it breaks! I can call PSE and ask a question, same for Elite or Hoyt, Obsession has a number to call as does well pretty much everybody but Mathews which has an email form and of course Bowtech which has no easy way to contact them, no number listed etc etc. They hide from their customers !


----------



## bloody_pawprint (Feb 19, 2014)

rnmech40 said:


> There customer service number is listed on there website


^^^x2

ill also add that the specs for every bow is on their website (including weight of each bow)


----------



## rohpenguins (Dec 2, 2012)

Take your girl around and let her shoot a few and see what she likes. I am always skeptical of shops that bad mouth a brand especially if they don't carry it. For an initial set up I would look to a good shop and stay away from the box stores. Welcome to AT. Lot's of good information on here. I never discount a bow because of who makes it. Good luck in your quest to find her a nice bow. BTW there is nothing wrong with Bowtech or Diamond.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Dang, your first post has gotten you 4 pages of discussion. I have shot bowtechs since 2007 and I have had 4 of them and they serve me well, so get to the bow shops and find the bow that is going to serve the purpose well. I would get a brand and model that has rotating mods for the beginning shooter to get the draw length dialed in as their form gets better over time and then if they really like archery you can sell this entry level bow and get a top end model.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

DeanH said:


> now your just trolling without putting facts up. or putting wrong info.. either way. trolling is what your doing now, and doing the opposite of a fanboy- being a hater on a brand is equally useless.


LOL, reading comprehension problems?? simple fact Bowtech has and continues to hide from their customers, other companies like to talk to their customers . Read my posts I have owned Bowtech bows and may again some day , I've seen the issues they have had with their bows and how they have dealt with the issues. I don't hate bowtech if I did why would I buy one much less 5 or 6 . I don't like their customer service and that is a big difference one you obviously can't see . My 8 year old daughter shoots a Diamond Atomic, and there is an Infinite edge around here someplace lol .. I have owned as i said 5 or 6 bowteck's in the last 10 years last being a Destroyer, so hardly a hater i just see a real problem in them not wanting to have any direct contact with their customers ! Why insulate yourself from your customers? 

rn, where would that be? I see no contact us link or anything else to use to find their number?? if I remember correctly they use to put the number on one of the tags that came with their bows but I haven't seen any easy way to contact in some time . Randy


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Just to clarify, BowTech does NOT publish a phone number, everything directs you to a dealer. They have a webform that takes weeks to answer. They barely monitor Twitter, and request that you contact them through their Facebook page.

That is not opinion, or trolling, that is straight from their website and interactions with them.


----------



## lunk2002 (Jul 22, 2006)

Found this info on the bottom of a limb deflection chart that I googled. Not to difficult. Though I agree they're not as easy to work with as Hoyt or Elite when buying parts.

90554 Highway 99 North • Eugene, Oregon 97402
888-689-1289 toll free 541-284-4711 direct 541-689-2220 fax


http://www.bowtecharchery.com/admin/project/uploads/LimbDeflection_BT13.pdf


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

lunk2002 said:


> Found this info on the bottom of a limb deflection chart that I googled. Not to difficult. Though I agree they're not as easy to work with as Hoyt or Elite when buying parts.
> 
> 90554 Highway 99 North • Eugene, Oregon 97402
> 888-689-1289 toll free 541-284-4711 direct 541-689-2220 fax
> ...


I found it via BBB, just saying that on the "About Us" or "Contact Us" pages it isn't published...and they say "talk to your dealer" which pretty much says, "DON'T CALL US!"


----------



## rnmech40 (Sep 6, 2012)

Like i said before why do u need to call bowtech if you have a good dealer? I understand some suck if so find a new one.


----------



## rnmech40 (Sep 6, 2012)

Just no pleasing some people I guess


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

rnmech40 said:


> Just no pleasing some people I guess


You'd have to read the entire thread and this one I originally started I suppose...I just didn't buy a BowTech as a result of their ****ty system, so I don't really care what they do...here is that thread: http://www.archerytalk.com/vb/showthread.php?t=2140839. I am the customer. It should not be up to me to find a good dealer. Good companies should make sure customers have good dealers. That's really the point...


----------



## rnmech40 (Sep 6, 2012)

Then don't buy a bowtech. But don't come on here and bash them. I be been in crappy elite dealers and pse dealers. But I'm not starting posts saying there something really wrong with elite. I'm fortunate enough to have a good selection of dealers. I guess you can say whatever you want about any brand just seems ignorant to me guess I'm the one who's wrong of course. Guess it just makes some people feel better about shooting a turd when they can bash another brand


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

rnmech40 said:


> Then don't buy a bowtech. But don't come on here and bash them. I be been in crappy elite dealers and pse dealers. But I'm not starting posts saying there something really wrong with elite. I'm fortunate enough to have a good selection of dealers. I guess you can say whatever you want about any brand just seems ignorant to me guess I'm the one who's wrong of course. Guess it just makes some people feel better about shooting a turd when they can bash another brand


Hey, I never said you were wrong...I'm not even sure what we are arguing about. I didn't buy one. And I didn't come on here to bash anybody, but I am free to express my opinions and experience with a particular brand. If you read that post, you'd realize why I said something is seriously wrong at BowTech. I stand by that statement...you may not agree, and that's fine. I also said that they made good bows, evidenced by the fact that I tried -- like holy hell - to procure one! And I don't need to bash anybody to make myself feel better about anything. I've got nothing to prove to you or anyone else. Next time you are in Atlanta, let's do some shooting...


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

rnmech40 said:


> Then don't buy a bowtech. But don't come on here and bash them. I be been in crappy elite dealers and pse dealers. But I'm not starting posts saying there something really wrong with elite. I'm fortunate enough to have a good selection of dealers. I guess you can say whatever you want about any brand just seems ignorant to me guess I'm the one who's wrong of course. Guess it just makes some people feel better about shooting a turd when they can bash another brand


Why is it that you get so upset about other people voicing their opinions? KS has a valid complaint as do most that are not fanboys , sorry for using that in reference to you but you are just that, you can't see anything wrong with your brand and anyone who does you jump all over . Both KS and I have stated that Bowtech makes good bows but their customer service is not on a par with most other bow companies . But you keep on like they are the end all and they are not. Sure there are some who are fanboys of other companies and rag on Bowtech or any other MFG other then their own but neither KS or I have done that we have given our personal experiences and that is all . this place is for the sharing of knowledge and experiences so others can see as in this case what BT's customer service can be like . Their Customer service may be just peachy for you but not all of us feel that way. I mentioned Hoyts CS above and someone mentioned their poor experience with them so we are not all going to be happy with any one company , Myself if i have a question I like to be able to call the source and get an answer in a timely fashion ! Randy


----------



## Pincher (Jul 20, 2013)

always have always will


----------



## rnmech40 (Sep 6, 2012)

Guess what I say comes across wrong I give posting on this sight. I'll just read and be quiet


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

rnmech40 said:


> Guess what I say comes across wrong I give posting on this sight. I'll just read and be quiet


No feelings hurt here, I'd keep posting...


----------



## wdtorque (May 5, 2011)

Opinions are like elbows, most people have a couple, and they aren't good looking.
Get good bowtech service from my local shop.


----------



## ChristopherHall (Jul 8, 2012)

I think you may be refering to the General with the limb tips cracking or breaking I live in Washington here and several locals dealers here wont touch them. I had the General bow look good felt good but then they had a recall on the Guardian due to blow ups. You would have thought that they would go all out for their customers being that it was their defect in engineering, well they didnt they tapped some limbs with screws on each limb tip which were galvanized screws from your local hardware store. So here I was stuck with $1100 in bow and Bowtech accessories and John their retail guy in Eugene Oregon tells me to paint the screws with a sharpie. I then replied NO Im not, this your defect in craftsmanship and one way or another youre getting this bow back he then replied "No were not gonna take it back". Thank god at the time Sportsman Warehouse refunded me my money because I told them this isnt what I paid for and wont accept and they agreed, and John at the Bowtech factory was a POS you never tell someone that spent large amounts of money to fix their own problem. They will never again get my money always left a bitter taste. Thanks Im pissed again just thinking bout this jerk off.


----------



## ChristopherHall (Jul 8, 2012)

Hey when they replaced your limbs did they drill and tapped yours like mine theyre fix was each limb tip had a screw with a nut bolt and washer with the serrated washers which was shiny and galvanized looked like I did it myself. Just think some oversized galvanized screws when u picked it up it was the first thing you see. Even when sportsman took it back it sat on their shelf for another year, I used to go in and brag and say that used to be mine.


bowtech2006 said:


> heres my list.
> 
> 2, tibbys
> 5, alley
> ...


----------



## ChristopherHall (Jul 8, 2012)

Why do you guys get so bitter when someone says something bad about Bowtech, Ive shot them and moved on and ITS NOT THE DEALER, I know for sure about bowtechs customer service and know how I was treated. I also went through my dealer Sportsman Warehouse. They have excellent service so its not the dealer who sent us the refurbished limbs it was bad craftsmanship on their part. I will say they look the best but the gentleman John in Eugene just did it for me cause I called when I couldnt believe they wouldnt make it right and his arrogance and innability to always please the customer especially when they gave you over a grand.


----------



## dbrauny12000 (Jan 23, 2011)

no , the shop owner was just being an *****


----------



## ChristopherHall (Jul 8, 2012)

Shop owner or not I wouldnt ask u to deal with what u got and tough luck on the way it looks after the retrofit with the large shiny bolts. Sportsman Warehouse actually won my loyalty. The guy John isnt a shop owner he is the Mgr at the actual Bowtech plant in Eugene straight from the horses mouth. I have a PSE and I had issues with it but when it was sent in I wasnt told hey deal with it they fixed it sent back to me and I was pleased good customer service.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

wdtorque said:


> Opinions are like elbows, most people have a couple, and they aren't good looking.
> Get good bowtech service from my local shop.


That's a good looking dog...


----------



## M4Madness (Oct 24, 2007)

ChristopherHall said:


> I have a PSE and I had issues with it but when it was sent in I wasnt told hey deal with it they fixed it sent back to me and I was pleased good customer service.


I would suspect that all bow companies have dished out poor customer service at one time or another. See, you like PSE and their customer service, but I had such a bad time with them that I may never buy another one. My last PSE had a bad limb, and it took three sets to finally get the problem rectified, and it took months. The set of limbs which corrected the issue didn't even have the correct model logo on them, so I was stuck with a bow with the wrong name on the limbs.


----------



## ChristopherHall (Jul 8, 2012)

Yeah I feel ya on that I just think that I was personally offended when there was a safety recall and knew of the issues but to talk crazy to a customer was just wrong


----------



## Skookumbowhuntr (Jun 22, 2010)

I've been a Bowtech dealer in a remote location, (very small shop), since 2004. I have never had a bad experience with their customer service. In fact, I recently had a customer drop his Insanity outside my shop and bend the top cam. I called CS the next morning, told them I needed a top cam. They asked me how it happened. I explained that the bow had been dropped on cement. They sent a replacement cam at no charge to the customer! They said it was up to me if I charged labor to replace it, which I did not. The cam was in my shop the next day. End result? A very heart felt thank you letter to Bowtech for going above and beyond when they absolutely did not have to. This was from a high school kid who worked most of a summer to save and earn enough to buy it. I did not share this info with Bowtech when I called to order a new cam. They had no idea of the kid's situation. From my dealer rep to all the guys in customer service, I have always been well taken care of and I'm a relatively small volume dealer compared to others in the larger cities in the region. I've always been square with them and have received the same professional courtesy in return.


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

rnmech40 said:


> Guess what I say comes across wrong I give posting on this sight. I'll just read and be quiet


hey no problem here !! and no reason to stop posting ,we can all get a little carried away at times. if you were local I'd buy you a beer and talk bows!!! Randy


----------



## Jaybowtech (Jan 9, 2014)

I shot the Bowtech Extreme for years. Killed many deer with it and never had one problem with the bow. I now have the Insanity and I love it. Best bow I've ever shot and I've been bow hunting for over 30 years. There are a lot of great bows on the market and the competition between them keep making all of them better.


----------



## Kahkon (Jul 22, 2009)

Seriously?? I sell Bowtech, Mathews, Mission, Diamond, PSE, Elite and Darton.

I have had ZERO problems with customer service from any of the bow companies. The slowest customer service is Elite. Sometimes it takes days to get a call back from them.

Everyone makes a decent bow today. Even hoyt which I don't carry.

Archery Talk has a love affair with certain Brands. Elite being the top of their list. I have trouble selling Elites and can't keep enough Bowtech stock in.


----------



## MELLY-MEL (Dec 22, 2008)

Bowtechs have been great for me, and the customer service has been top notch as well.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Kahkon said:


> Seriously?? I sell Bowtech, Mathews, Mission, Diamond, PSE, Elite and Darton.
> 
> I have had ZERO problems with customer service from any of the bow companies. The slowest customer service is Elite. Sometimes it takes days to get a call back from them.
> 
> ...


Good post. And you nailed it, there are so many good bows today...I'd be hard pressed as a new archer to find a bad one...you are really just picking the worst of the best...

And it sounds like you are a good, and large dealer. I think BowTech makes some good, and good looking bows. I think they've done a lot for the sport and advanced it -- high tide raises all boats. My issue is as a customer their dealer network is a train wreck. It should not be up to me to figure out who is good and bad, who stocks, etc. And they themselves are no help. Layer on top of that an arrogance from the top person in the company responsible for that issue, and you have someone I won't buy from. Of course, that's just me, and many others will, as they should...

You are right though, AT is fixated on brands...just ask about any product and you have automatic replies...including the sponsors on here who may or may not be the best...but I get it...I think...


----------



## YoungbowPA (Feb 21, 2013)

I have a diamond. It is one of the most solid bows I've ever held. Build your own opinions. I've had shop owners tell me stuff was crap when I knew it wasn't. Find the right shop who has solid opinions that aren't biased. I'd say one in five shop owners aren't *****holes. Typically they have quite an ego. But all in all I love my diamond and would buy it again or another diamond. My friend broke his Hoyt 3 times this deer season. My razors edge hasn't had an issue in the two years I've had it. Watch the Chris brackett vid were he throws his diamond at a pheasant. Then says "that's why I shoot a diamond, so I can throw it at a pheasant, then pick it up and kill another one"


----------



## 207bowhunter (Aug 27, 2013)

I can't see paying big money for a bow and have the limbs flaking....90% of the ones in the classifieds contain the phrase " typical limb flaking"....


----------



## Bill 2311 (Jun 24, 2005)

One local dealer stopped selling Bowtechs. The shop manager claims that their customer service took a very long time to respond to their calls. Why, yes, he is sponsored by Hoyt.
Another shop claims that he had no such problems. In that shop the owner shoots Bowtechs himself so I think personal opinion of the shop plays a big role.
So far as the "typical" limb flaking issue, I have had four different Bowtechs. The second one I owned had some flaking along the edges of the limbs where it rubbed against the zipper as I pulled it from the case. I started to fully open the case and it stopped. Probably should not have done that, but it happened.


----------



## dwy3r5 (Feb 10, 2014)

I've owned several Bowtech bows, and never had any problems at all. LOVE EM


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

I have owned 6 BowTech models since 2009. (Guardian, Captain, AirRaid, Destroyer 340, Insanity CPXL and Experience. To be honest, I had problems with the Guardian and D340. In both cases, BowTech customer service treated me like gold. I know people who have had severe limb problems with certain Mathews bows as well. Does that make me "leary" of them? Heck no, they are a stand-up company too.

I personally think BT bows simply shoot and feel better than any other brand I have owned. Not ready to ditch them anytime soon.


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

Also,correct me if I am wrong because I certainly have never seen sales numbers from any company, but I have been told that the Diamond Infinite Edge is the hottest selling bow in the country right now. BowTech owns Diamond. I do know one thing, my son and I bought two of these bows for my grandsons for Christmas and I set them up. They are amazing little bows!


----------



## XxOHIOARCHERxX (Jul 17, 2013)

Skeeter 58 said:


> Interesting. I'm well past the stage of brand wars. However, Just telling it like it is here.
> 
> I've owned:
> 
> ...


I'd take a bowtech over an elite any day! And I'm a die hard mathews guy. Not saying elite is bad but I consider bowtech to be one of the top three bow companies, but then again it's just my opinion. My buddy is a bowtech guy and I've never seen him have any problem with his bowtechs.


----------



## deadduck357 (Dec 29, 2013)

staplejj33 said:


> I went to a local archery supplies shop to check out some Mathews and Hoyt bows I wanted to compare by feel. I mentioned to the shop owner that I was shopping for me, but I was already sure about getting my girlfriend a Bowtech Diamond Infinite Edge from Cabela's - she's fired a bow exactly twice ever, so I wanted to get her something that could adapt to her skill level until she was hunt ready. The shop owner replied "Stay away from Bowtech. I don't even cary them." Is there any arguments or logic behind this, or was he just venting his opinion? I noticed almost everything at Cabela's was Bowtech - Do local shops get pissy about the chain stores like Cabela's/Bass Pro?
> 
> Also first post, so hey y'all.


YES they do. Every pro shop I've been in can't stop whining about Cabela's and Academy. I understand that the box stores offer a little better price but when you purchase from a pro shop you get assistance with your bow but I can't stand the monopoly attitude from the pro shops. It is good just to get people into archery. And the shops make money when someones box store bow is outta whack.


----------



## kerrye (Sep 1, 2010)

UCChris said:


> I should start prefacing all my posts to say that it is my own opinion formed from my own experience.


And that "experience" includes how may thousand shots from an Infinite Edge? A little background. I'm 71, 5'10", 185 lbs and have been shooting since the late fifties (1950's). My first compound was an Allen bought from Wilbur Allen in the seventies. I don't remember how many bows I've had but sixteen months ago, I unloaded four compounds and bought an Infinite Edge. I shoot outdoors nine months and in the basement 3 months of the year. I honestly don't think I have ever had my hands on a better shooting bow at any price. And my press just sits in the corner 'cause I can do anything that needs doing to my Infinite Edge, sitting in an easy chair and using two allen wrenches.


----------



## Cmac2013 (Mar 4, 2013)

I shoot that same bow and I'm a beginner and I love it! I love it's versatility and that I can grow with it.


----------



## icemanls2 (Mar 15, 2007)

I bought an Infinite Edge for my daughter and she really likes it. It's a great shooting bow for the money and maybe one of the best for the money i've saw. I'm not a Bowtech fanboy but I own a few with no problems so far. I have owned a ton of bows over the years and all companys have problems of some sort eventually. It's how they deal with those problems that can make or break them.


----------



## jmack73 (Jan 17, 2013)

I only had one problem with Bowtechs CS and whomever that lady was I wouldn't want to ever meet her in person. She was pissing poison!


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

ravensgait said:


> ummm ..... Because they didn't have it listed *on any of their new bows ! Dealers didn't know staff here didn't know and didn't s*eem to know how to find out . Like I said Customer service is more then fixing your product when it breaks! I can call PSE and ask a question, same for Elite or Hoyt, Obsession has a number to call as does well pretty much everybody but Mathews which has an email form and of course Bowtech which has no easy way to contact them, no number listed etc etc. They hide from their customers !


Some of that was true but no longer. At one time BowTech didn't list the mass weight of their bows. That was back in the days of the Guardian, etc that were fairly heavy bows. 

However, I don't buy it for one second that a dealer wouldn't know the mass weight of the bows they sell. I've yet to see any kind of bow shop or dealer not have a hanging scale, eh? Pretty easy to put a bare bow on a scale to find the bare bow mass weight. 

Also, BowTech used to put their phone numbers on the tags of their hats, if all else fails. :wink:


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

207bowhunter said:


> I can't see paying big money for a bow and have the limbs flaking....90% of the ones in the classifieds contain the phrase " typical limb flaking"....


I think 90% is stretching it just a little bit. 

But either way, BowTech has moved on to the Carbon Core limbs. I've yet to hear or see any of them flake, peel, or whatever. It is past tense.

I will reiterate that I firmly believe every bow manufacturer should take calls from customers. BowTech relies heavily on their dealers.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

Skeeter 58 said:


> I think 90% is stretching it just a little bit.
> 
> But either way, BowTech has moved on to the Carbon Core limbs. I've yet to hear or see any of them flake, peel, or whatever. It is past tense.
> 
> I will reiterate that I firmly believe every bow manufacturer should take calls from customers. BowTech relies heavily on their dealers.


I'll go one step further and say if a company abdicates it responsibility for customer interaction to non-employees and eliminates a direct line for customer complaints, over time that company will fail, be it fast, or be it slow.


----------



## venisonjunky (Jun 8, 2013)

I wouldn't buy any bow from Cabelas or big chain stores.


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

KS Bow Hunter said:


> I'll go one step further and say if a company abdicates it responsibility for customer interaction to non-employees and eliminates a direct line for customer complaints, over time that company will fail, be it fast, or be it slow.


If BowTech were to fail, I highly doubt it would be from not taking customer calls. It would seem logical that it would be from other bad business decisions. 

As I have said, I've had very good luck with BowTech bows and none of the not so local dealers here has any issues with them. But the one thing that's been going on for a while now [that really gives me a not so good feeling] is that BowTech keeps being sold. 

I fully realize this all may very well be a good thing. However, it does bother me a little bit. Time will tell. Hopefully my Experience will be like all my other BowTech's and never be a problem child. 

Lastly, the only not so local dealer in this area that I liked doing business with just closed up shop.


----------



## pa.hunter (Jan 3, 2008)

i have shot bow-tech since 90s only problem i had was a limb and i did it in my press . half these wieners on here lie ! period


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

pa.hunter said:


> i have shot bow-tech since 90s only problem i had was a limb and i did it in my press . half these wieners on here lie ! period


So you are saying half the people are lying, Tell us which post here are those lying? 
I agree there are always some who post uninformed opinions and make comments just because they are fanboys of some other bow company and have to knock what others say and it goes the other way, fanboys of the MFG being discussed blindly defending their bow company. Some are obvious others who knows. 
I also see those with the - Well it didn't happen to me so it can't be happening attitude ! they go along defending their choice until it does happen to them lol. I have never had a Bowtech limb break, or a derailment etc etc but I know it happens . Randy


----------



## Moman15 (Jan 5, 2014)

Here's my Guardian. Still kicking strong and sexier than ever for an old bow.


----------



## ScottyBow777 (Jan 10, 2012)

573mms said:


> The bowtech allegince 05,06,07 was one of the best bows bowtech ever made. It was one of my favorite bows of all times, and limbs just exploded off those things right and left. I now over the summer in 06, I blew 3 sets of limbs off that bow shooting 3d. But those things would flat out shoot anything else at that time. Bowtech always stood behind them no questions aked.


My BowTech Allegiance Experience 
In 2005 I wanted to buy a high-end hunting bow that would go down to my 25 inch draw length and still have a 70 lb. Peak Weight.
I really wanted a Matthews, I was more comfortable with their drawl length specific cams, after hearing some warnings about going all the way down to the bottom on a module cam design. 
But after waiting a couple years for a 25" draw 70 pound bow for a man, I decided to go with BowTech, a good company with a good reputation that made good bows… Especially High Draw Weight Bows that accommodated a 25" draw, I think the owner at that time fell in to that category of short draw, Hi Draw Weight.
They even offered 100 lb. Limbs !
I went with the Allegiance, they had Drawl length Specific Cams, which made me more comfortable being all the way at the bottom of the range of draw length for this model.
At first I just put my whisker biscuit on it, so I wouldn't have to spend more money on a real nice drop away rest until I could save up some more money.
A year and a half later I got a QAD with LD for no bounce back.
I could not get that thing to tune for nothing.
No matter what I did, I had a really bad left tear in paper, and fixed blade broadheads would fly so crooked it was ridiculous.
I bought a Custom Loche Grip.
Super nice by the way.
Nothing helped… I mean not even a little.
I have never had trouble tuning a bow with a Drop-away rest before.
One thing about this bow that was really obvious, was that they had used the riser from the Solo Cam Patriot Bow, which with the new Binary Cams, put the center shot of the string so far left it was ridiculous, you would have to buy special brackets for your arrow rests So you could get over far enough left.
After sending the bow back to the company twice, and them telling me there was nothing wrong with the bow, " IT WAS ME"
I asked them if they could just switch the Limbs and Cams out and put me a Patriot together.
NOPE NOT A CHANCE, THAT WOULD BE ADMITTING THAT SOMETHING WAS WRONG.
They said it was a personal preference issue, and suggested that I sell the bow and get something else on my own.
So I did.
I talked to them several times by the way, just asking them to approach it from a customer satisfaction point.... NOTHING???

In 2005 BowTech made there Solo Cam designs along with their "NEW BINARY CAM" bows.
Well everyone was jumping on the new binary cam bows, so one side effect of that was that there was a lot of the solo cam models showing up on eBay brand-new at a big discount right about this time.
So guess what I bought…
That's right,, a PATRIOT ... And my nice new expensive Loche Grip fit on it perfect.... 
After all it's the same riser that they put on their Allegiance, even though they would never admit it.
Guess what happened next ???
That's right, I put my QAD LD DROP AWAY arrow rest on that PATRIOT AND WITHIN ONE HOUR I HAD THAT BOW TUNED TO THE POINT WHERE IT WAS SHOOTING BULLET HOLES THROUGH PAPER, AND FIXED BLADE BROAD HEADS WERE FLYING BEAUTIFULLY !!!!!!!

My theory drawn from my experience with this bow, was and always will be unless somebody shows me any different. 
The cam lean with this binary cam system, coupled together with the severely left center shot, layered on top of my short draw length.
Added up to the nock travel snapping back horizontally when the string was released, and with my short drawl length did not have enough time to recover for a good on center power stroke.
Especially zipping lightweight carbon arrows at 70 pounds of draw force.

OKAY I'M DONE VENTING… THANKS FOR LISTENING GUYS.

Feel free to counter comment though… I'm always interested in another explanation.


----------



## ScottyBow777 (Jan 10, 2012)

Moman15 said:


> Here's my Guardian. Still kicking strong and sexier than ever for an old bow.


Sweet Bow ...No doubt about it.
I just had trouble with this particular one, and if they would've just worked with me, I would've stayed a happy customer...
Their loss… Because in 2011 when I finally got the nod from my wife to drop a dime on another bow.
I BOUGHT A MATHEWS Z7
And I love it.
I wish I had a Loetsch grip on it though LOL


----------



## Jon Clayton (Mar 4, 2012)

I sell them and own them. Never had any issues, other than user error.


----------



## ScottyBow777 (Jan 10, 2012)

Jon Clayton said:


> I sell them and own them. Never had any issues, other than user error.


Yeah I heard that once before when it was a bunch of crap !!!
That being said, I know a lot of guys want to blame their problems on their bow… I get it !!!


----------



## Jon Clayton (Mar 4, 2012)

The "user error" was not a poke at you ScottyBow. It's just something that I've noticed in general.


----------



## Jon Clayton (Mar 4, 2012)

Like people blowing apart there limbs while shooting a 500 spine and then want to blame the bow. etc.


----------



## wildman98 (Apr 2, 2014)

Its his opinion. I had a bowtech assassin was a nice bow. Until i shot an elite, i wont get another bowtech. Elite is much nicer. Feel smooth draw, huge valley to.


----------



## Gunther (Feb 7, 2009)

dmcgbt10 said:


> I'd stay away too. Not everyone can handle the awesomeness


LOL
I have an 80lb Invasion & 70lb Insanity
I have NOTHING bad to say about either rig. The 80lb Invasion is 3+ years old with no issues


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

Skeeter 58 said:


> Interesting. I'm well past the stage of brand wars. However, Just telling it like it is here.
> 
> I've owned:
> 
> ...


Another ELite bash by Skeet. He's asking about bowtech for pete's sake.


----------



## jace (Jul 16, 2005)

put him on ignore like I did


----------



## Skeeter 58 (Jan 25, 2009)

ChappyHOYT said:


> Another ELite bash by Skeet. He's asking about bowtech for pete's sake.



Another post by a butt hurt Elite Fan. Learn how to read for Pete's sake. He said BowTechs couldn't hold a candle to Elite, so I gave him some facts from experience. :wink:


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

Drawl length Specific Cams
LOL is that a cam made just for southerners ? lolol


----------



## Skookumbowhuntr (Jun 22, 2010)

ravensgait said:


> Drawl length Specific Cams
> LOL is that a cam made just for southerners ? lolol


That's funny!!!!!


----------



## ChappyHOYT (Feb 26, 2009)

Skeeter 58 said:


> Another post by a butt hurt Elite Fan. Learn how to read for Pete's sake. He said BowTechs couldn't hold a candle to Elite, so I gave him some facts from experience. :wink:


Nope. Shoot a hoyt. But you've got some elite bashing problems. It gets old man.


----------



## 207bowhunter (Aug 27, 2013)

Didn't I read where bowtechs was now separate from savage because of financial issues...bottom line wasn't being met


----------



## rodshoyt (Nov 28, 2013)

oh no last month it was Mathews bash on at this month I guess its bowtech bash....


----------



## 207bowhunter (Aug 27, 2013)

I'm not bashing the bow...I have a 101st that will hang with any bow....my issue was always their quality control and standing behind it....I think they a generally great shooting bows


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Nov 22, 2013)

207bowhunter said:


> Didn't I read where bowtechs was now separate from savage because of financial issues...bottom line wasn't being met


I don't think it was financial issues per se, but yes, they were not sold to ATK, the PE firm separated them in the sale...I assume because ATK didn't want a non-firearm asset, and because BowTech was not meeting EBITDA margin requirements...


----------



## stillern (Feb 1, 2005)

The old ('05-'08) Bowtechs were some of the best bows ever made. Laid a foundation for the best bow made today : Elite. Dump him and the other manufacturers. Go Elite.


----------



## jam2599 (May 18, 2013)

I have always heard they had problems with limbs breaking, but didn't know anyone that shot them. The 1st time I saw somebody shoot a bowtech was about 3 weeks ago. He was shooting a 1 year old destroyer 350 ( not a seven year old bow). After about 10 minutes on the practice range I walked away and heard what sounded like a dry fire. Turned out not to be a dry fire, but his top limb completely coming apart at full draw. Needless to say I will never risk buying a bowtech.


----------



## ndnbowhunter (Jan 26, 2011)

I have shot all of the best companies. IMHO I think bowtech tops them all! Idk why your guy would say that or steer u away like that. Their customer service is great, my bowsmith loves them and has never had a problem with them. I've owned....d350, 3 invasions, and on my 2nd experience. Amazing bows IMO!


----------



## Donjr721 (Mar 25, 2013)

dmcgbt10 said:


> I'd stay away too. Not everyone can handle the awesomeness


Agreed. They are awesome. 

I need two target butts together to stop my arrows

I shoot a diamond outlaw by bowtech. 

Love it


----------



## Donjr721 (Mar 25, 2013)

Most chain stores if not all of them have locks on the bows now. I've seen guys draw a bowtech, for instance a diamond outlaw. The cam is so vicious that if you don't expect it it on let down it will come right out of your fingers, my boss did this with mine, so pretty much a dry fire. Didn't hurt my bow thankfully, but it was pretty much a dry fire. I think that most limb breakage issues are due to possible dry fires. Plus bowtechs shouldn't be drawn with fingers. My outlaw has very shallow grooves in idler and cam, close to half the string is above flange. I've never had a derail, seen a few in YouTube. 

I love my diamond outlaw
Don't be afraid to buy bowtech , just know who you're buying from


----------



## p47dman (Jan 2, 2009)

I do not know what you guys are doing to Bowtech to get them to act as you say. I have had nothing but great CS for years. I even bought a bow on ebay and the finish peeled off it. they sent me a brand spanking new 82nd in its place. You catch more flies with honey, ya know.


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

Wrong wrong wrong. Bowtech is horrible. They blow up just from looking at them. Bowtech doesn't even answer phone calls or emails. And they shoot WAY below IBO.

(And I'll give anyone who wants to jump ship, $0.50 on the dollar for any Bowtech OD Binary cam bow....wink wink)


----------



## Capital_Ken (Mar 13, 2012)

It's sad and very unprofessional to see any shop staff that feels they need to bash another brand. At the very least, I'd ask to talk with a different staff member or the shop owner. It's obvious you're going to get a party-line answer to any questions you ask that guy.


----------



## L.I.Archer (Sep 6, 2010)

jhicks54 said:


> Wrong wrong wrong. Bowtech is horrible. They blow up just from looking at them. Bowtech doesn't even answer phone calls or emails. And they shoot WAY below IBO.
> 
> (And I'll give anyone who wants to jump ship, $0.50 on the dollar for any Bowtech OD Binary cam bow....wink wink)


Nice one! LOL. I'm about to buy a used Destroyer 350 LE, to add to the family. It'll be the black sheep to it's brother Destroyer 350 Camo. :wink:


----------



## Jake Regan (Feb 2, 2012)

Bowtech makes a fine bow.. I have always shot Mathews. Ive had 2 z7's, a z7x, skipped the Helium, had a Creed, and a Chill, and a ZXT.. Also had a Bowtech Experience and I honestly loved it. I would buy another.


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

p47dman said:


> I do not know what you guys are doing to Bowtech to get them to act as you say. I have had nothing but great CS for years. I even bought a bow on ebay and the finish peeled off it. they sent me a brand spanking new 82nd in its place. You catch more flies with honey, ya know.


I have had the same experience with BowTech customer service. They have been great to me. It is hard for me to believe BowTech employees treat people the way some say they do here on AT until I think about it. Then I realize that there are too many people here on AT that treat other AT members pretty miserably without ever having met them. Then it becomes a little more understandable. If I were a CS rep for _any manufacturer_ and was treated the way some people treat others here on AT, I might be a little "slow" to help them as well!


----------



## jhicks54 (Jan 8, 2011)

45er said:


> I have had the same experience with BowTech customer service. They have been great to me. It is hard for me to believe BowTech employees treat people the way some say they do here on AT until I think about it. Then I realize that there are too many people here on AT that treat other AT members pretty miserably without ever having met them. Then it becomes a little more understandable. If I were a CS rep for _any manufacturer_ and was treated the way some people treat others here on AT, I might be a little "slow" to help them as well!


Yep. Problem is, few people consider the source of the complaint. They just assume it's someone who simply asked politely.......


----------



## Moman15 (Jan 5, 2014)

jhicks54 said:


> Yep. Problem is, few people consider the source of the complaint. They just assume it's someone who simply asked politely.......


Well said !!


----------



## ravensgait (Sep 23, 2006)

L.I.Archer said:


> Nice one! LOL. I'm about to buy a used Destroyer 350 LE, to add to the family. It'll be the black sheep to it's brother Destroyer 350 Camo. :wink:


I had a 350, nice bow but a little short for me. A question what happens if for some reason you break a limb or cam and want to go to Bowtech to get a replacement? You can't get limbs from them they don't have any ! You need limbs you have to hope someone on a site like this has used ones they want to part with and I have never seen many Destroyer limbs listed . Other companies seem to keep parts for their older bows Bowtech doesn't .

Guys how can you be nice or rude to people you can't contact? people say they have sent many emails and gotten no response , you can't find a number to call them so how can you be rude or nice ? Kind of the point they hide from their customers so you have to go through their dealers to get anything and then it is the dealers customer service you are dealing with not Bowtech's ! And some dealers are great some not so great! Bowtech really doesn't have any customer service! 

To many fanboys unwilling to actually look subjectively at the complaints others have about Their Company ! Randy


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

jhicks54 said:


> Yep. Problem is, few people consider the source of the complaint. They just assume it's someone who simply asked politely.......





45er said:


> I have had the same experience with BowTech customer service. They have been great to me. It is hard for me to believe BowTech employees treat people the way some say they do here on AT until I think about it. Then I realize that there are too many people here on AT that treat other AT members pretty miserably without ever having met them. Then it becomes a little more understandable. If I were a CS rep for _any manufacturer_ and was treated the way some people treat others here on AT, I might be a little "slow" to help them as well!


Not as "black and white" as these posts imply. For a time (not so long ago), B/T customer service was a complete train-wreck IMO, based on one BAD lingering experience. Probably had something to do with growth/Savage Arms coming into the mix? (I've owned 3 B/T bows. One of them was "a real shooter." I still have it.)


----------



## H20fwler (Apr 1, 2014)

There have been a lot of pics and stories of blown up bowtechs in the past couple weeks on this site....

seems weird.


----------



## p47dman (Jan 2, 2009)

I just talked to Levi on Thursday. I cannot find any E-clips at dealers for my 350 axles. He is sending me out enough to do both of my 350's plus brand new string stops, all at no charge. And I did not even ask for the stops, he just included them. Now, tell me , how can you beat that?


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

Bowtech has always been a company to "push the envelope." Sounds great in theory, but there are sacrifices.
I wasn't angry with B/T as a result of the problems I had. I was disgusted with them as a result of how they handled the problem.
(Learned firsthand what a warranty meant from their perspective. And also how inaccessible they were when a problem occurred.)

My frustrations began with multiple un-returned emails, combined with no way to contact them via telephone. Things went downhill from there....
In the end (after bow was supposedly serviced at the factory), I was left with two choices. 1.) Walk away from the brand after 8 years, or 2.) Seek counseling.
Dealer knew exactly what was going on, and took the bow back for way more than it was worth. ~ We had bought many bows from them.

Dealer was pretty disgusted with them at the time too. (Specifically as a result of other customer service related issues, and how they had recently been handled by B/T.)
Would I every buy another B/T bow? Maybe some day, even though I hate to admit it.

I've heard they're making some pretty nice bows again. But I'm not ready (or convinced), not yet anyways.......


----------



## lyle.d.adkisson (Aug 1, 2005)

Totaly agree with you here! I had a Mighty Mite about the same age, my limbs snaped in the press.


573mms said:


> The bowtech allegince 05,06,07 was one of the best bows bowtech ever made. It was one of my favorite bows of all times, and limbs just exploded off those things right and left. I now over the summer in 06, I blew 3 sets of limbs off that bow shooting 3d. But those things would flat out shoot anything else at that time. Bowtech always stood behind them no questions aked.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

573mms said:


> The bowtech allegince 05,06,07 was one of the best bows bowtech ever made. It was one of my favorite bows of all times, and limbs just exploded off those things right and left. I now over the summer in 06, I blew 3 sets of limbs off that bow shooting 3d. But those things would flat out shoot anything else at that time. Bowtech always stood behind them no questions aked.





lyle.d.adkisson said:


> Totaly agree with you here! I had a Mighty Mite about the same age, my limbs snaped in the press.


If that's the case, guess who (I believe) was behind those bows (at least the cam designs) at the time...... Kevin Strothers, so I'm told.
He supposedly "exited" 1/2 way through the design process of the 2008 models. (again, what I've been told)

As for the B/T limb thing, many manufacturers have had issues with limbs over the years. (B/T was really bad in that regards the first couple of years they were building bows. Again, "pushing the envelope hard", back in their "grass roots years.")

Disclaimer: I don't know Kevin Strothers, but I did speak with him (and correspond via PM on several occasions years back.)


----------



## 45er (Jan 18, 2009)

*............people say they have sent many emails and gotten no response , you can't find a number to call them so how can you be rude or nice ? Kind of the point they hide from their customers so you have to go through their dealers to get anything and then it is the dealers customer service you are dealing with not Bowtech's ! And some dealers are great some not so great! Bowtech really doesn't have any customer service! *

With all due respect, this is a crock of you-know-what. I have called 888-689-1289 (the number that was published in the bottom of one of the owner's manuals to a BT bow I bought) numerous times over the last three years. I don't think it's ever rung more than three times before a human being answered it. I've never met anyone that works for BowTech, so I don't think they see my number on caller ID and go, wow, there's 45er, we better answer now!!!

When I hear or read, "people say..............", I automatically suspect what follows!


----------



## tinman1 (Jan 29, 2006)

Max poundage with too light arrows equals failure. Idiots operating bow presses equals failures. Idiots twisting strings equals failure. I have been shooting Bowtechs for 10 years, and NEVER had a failure. I don't let BOZOS work on my chit, either. That includes ME. If it is anything outside of my realm of KNOWLEDGE, I do not mess with it. I can press them, change peeps and d loops and mods and such, but I do not do anything to vary string length, and shoot well within IBO standard on arrow weights. People make bows fail. Most of the time it is not the manufacturer. Some wise ass would have done sued them and put them out of business if they were as reckless and careless as you clowns make it out to be. Businesses do not survive this day in time making poor products. And do you honestly think companies like Bass Pro and Cabelas would be selling high failure rate, dangerous, life threatening yada-yada-yada equipment? You people are hilarious!


----------



## mielticket (Jun 9, 2014)

I tend to find in the local shop experience, the shop owner will always down talk whatever bow he doesn't carry so I wouldn't be so sure about asking him about companies he doesn't carry.


----------



## highwaynorth (Feb 17, 2005)

jhicks54 said:


> Yep. Problem is, few people consider the source of the complaint. They just assume it's someone who simply asked politely.......


All you have to do is read the posts from the ones one said they got crappy customer service.


----------



## BrokenLimbs (Nov 25, 2008)

highwaynorth said:


> All you have to do is read the posts from the ones one said they got crappy customer service.


Maybe their customer service has improved, but during the years when they were bought out (Savage Arms) things were "not good."
I was a die-hard BowTech shooter/hunter. Not anymore. Someday I may take another look, but I'm extremely weary for the time being.
So many other choices it's difficult to even think about picking up another one..... (for me anyways)


----------



## G.Biggs (Feb 25, 2021)

I started with a used tomcat, A 101 Airborn, an assassin and now a carbon knight no problems with any of them. They were a lot cheaper than my hoyt, but shoot just as well.


----------



## dwilsey (Mar 29, 2019)

Love my RevoltX and holding on to my SB-1 I bought when I got back into archery for one of my nieces if they want to shoot. The SB-1 is an excellent starter bow and can be made great with a couple upgrades.


----------



## Huntinsker (Feb 9, 2012)

Poor Bowtech. They can't outrun even a 7 year old thread about their limb issues.


----------



## pabuckkiller1 (Oct 5, 2015)

573mms said:


> The bowtech allegince 05,06,07 was one of the best bows bowtech ever made. It was one of my favorite bows of all times, and limbs just exploded off those things right and left. I now over the summer in 06, I blew 3 sets of limbs off that bow shooting 3d. But those things would flat out shoot anything else at that time. Bowtech always stood behind them no questions aked.


I’m still shooting an 07 Allegiance. I can’t bring myself to change as I find no reason. Best bow I’ve ever had in my hands.


----------



## kenny_TNT_tv (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep, just revive a 7 yr old post to troll.


----------



## Clint68 (Jan 23, 2017)

staplejj33 said:


> I went to a local archery supplies shop to check out some Mathews and Hoyt bows I wanted to compare by feel. I mentioned to the shop owner that I was shopping for me, but I was already sure about getting my girlfriend a Bowtech Diamond Infinite Edge from Cabela's - she's fired a bow exactly twice ever, so I wanted to get her something that could adapt to her skill level until she was hunt ready. The shop owner replied "Stay away from Bowtech. I don't even cary them." Is there any arguments or logic behind this, or was he just venting his opinion? I noticed almost everything at Cabela's was Bowtech - Do local shops get pissy about the chain stores like Cabela's/Bass Pro?
> 
> Also first post, so hey y'all.


Your dealer doesn’t like his competitors or what he doesn’t sell. If bowtech or any other brand was junk they would go out of business. Bowtech sells lots of bows.


----------



## JeffB (Sep 10, 2002)




----------



## BucksNBulls (Jul 3, 2019)

G.Biggs said:


> I started with a used tomcat, A 101 Airborn, an assassin and now a carbon knight no problems with any of them. They were a lot cheaper than my hoyt, but shoot just as well.


Uh, do you realize that this thread is from 2014?


----------



## LetThemGrow (Apr 2, 2004)

Dealer just trying to steer you into something he has in stock. Some dealers would make good used car salesmen. The good dealers will let the product sell itself, and they will make you a loyal customer based on their services and abilities.


----------



## vincenthanna (Feb 25, 2020)

In the mid 2000/s they had some well documented limb failures on several different models. I owned two difference Bowtech bows during this time, a tomcat and guardian. I did not have limbs failures/breakage or splinters, but I had cam lean problems. 

They shot good, but I grew tired of seeing nothing thru my peep at full draw but my cables. They were fixed several times thru my local dealer, but the problems kept happening so I went back to Mathews and PSE. 

The paint jobs on both my BT/s were thin and wore out quickly and care deeply for my archery gear. I have since moved on. Your mileage may vary. However, I have heard nothing but good things about BT/s Diamond archery line of bows.


----------



## vincenthanna (Feb 25, 2020)

old post, but new people read these all the time.


----------



## merlinron (Mar 23, 2020)

haldermand said:


> Welcome to AT!
> 
> I would say he is just stating his opinion. Personally, I'm not a fan of Bowtech either. Although they make some of the best looking bows in my opinion, our shop had way too many horrible experiences with their customer service. We used to carry them. They came out with a bow (I forget the model, Guardian I think?) that had limb problems like no other. Constantly blowing up. Never any problems before that. Long story short, Bowtech refused to stand behind their product and fix their stupid mistake. We dropped them and don't regret it to this day.
> 
> ...


the shop owner was BS'ing you. i have a 101st airborne. that bow was known ri have the same limb problems as the Gaurdian Bowtech covered the complete cost of putting thier new and improved limbs on the bow. that shop owner probably couldn't get the deal he wanted out of Bowtech,...so he was bad-mouthing them.


----------



## kballer1 (Aug 31, 2010)

Like beating a dead horse for 7 years.


----------



## gridman (Aug 26, 2007)

staplejj33 said:


> I went to a local archery supplies shop to check out some Mathews and Hoyt bows I wanted to compare by feel. I mentioned to the shop owner that I was shopping for me, but I was already sure about getting my girlfriend a Bowtech Diamond Infinite Edge from Cabela's - she's fired a bow exactly twice ever, so I wanted to get her something that could adapt to her skill level until she was hunt ready. The shop owner replied "Stay away from Bowtech. I don't even cary them." Is there any arguments or logic behind this, or was he just venting his opinion? I noticed almost everything at Cabela's was Bowtech - Do local shops get pissy about the chain stores like Cabela's/Bass Pro?
> 
> Also first post, so hey y'all.


enough with this nonsense............7yr old thread


----------

